# Milwaukee



## icrew29 (Feb 26, 2017)

Anyone working FLEX in Milwaukee. Thinking of moving to Wisconsin.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Don't move here just for Flex. The blocks are all 3hr except the same days. The earliest start time is 10, occassionaly 930 and most routes are stacked with 50-70 boxes. And the warehouse is the smallest flex warehouse. Drive in and out is a U shape so if you get stuck behind a noob...Some of the blue vests are chill others are anal. White vans took the best routes.


----------

